# Splitting dose of linzess



## Displaced (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been having a horrible time with Linzess 72 mcg, frequent diarrhea, nausea, etc. Given that I'm on the lowest dose, the only ways to take less would be to skip a day between doses or to open the capsule and try to measure half of the ingredients, and put that back in the capsule. One problem with that would be that I couldn't reuse the capsule for the other half of the drug; if I were also taking the drug only every other day, that would work. I'm absolutely miserable and fed up with having diarrhea almost every day, multiple times a day, and really looking for some way to benefit from the drug's mechanism of action without having my system react so strongly. Anyone tried this?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i've read posts from people who've split their linzess capsules. here's a recent one:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/346601-splitting-linzess-capsules/

good luck.


----------



## Am1994 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi! Sorry late response but Ive split a dose. Ill pore half into a water bottle and shake it up and drink it (works fine) and then youre able to close the capsule and use it next time!


----------



## 178042 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ive taken zess off and on for a year but stopped it last month. I was given the 290mg by accident instead of the 72. So I opened up the capsule and poured the beads into a small condiment dish. The ones you get from a restaurant that has marinara sauce to dip your cheese stick in etc. I then just dabbed my pinky in it and put it on tongue and swallowed a 8oz bottle water. I literally was using and still do sometimes maybe 1/20th of a pill and it still caused D after but it worked. My 30 count bottle of linzess that was supposed to last a month lasted me 1 year. I still have 4 bottles under my sink as a just in case. But Im using a Himalayan sea salt water flush now every 2 days and it works like a charm and is natural. Read my recent post on it . It may save be what you need.


----------

